# North West cockapoo meet photos :)



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Here are some of the photos I took  Anyone else who took photos should put them up too!
I am SOOO sorry but I am very terrible at names and have forgotten most of them  Please let me know who is who!

This is Vincent, Rueben and Milo all adding to their choccie colour with mud









Vincent, Charlie, Cara and Buddy all have a race! I think that is Vincent in last place 









Vincent mid run, Milo, I think Cara in the back chasing Millie(?), and Charlie looking lovely









Inca and Cara









Some muddy looking Poos! Vincent, Cara and Millie(?)









Buddy the daddy of the group!


----------



## andypandi (Jun 22, 2011)

Great pictures of a great morning. Have to admit to the bigger chocolate poo, leading the others astray, as being Milo.

We had a lovely time and look forward to the next meet in December.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I didn't realise this meet was happening too. There's meets all over the place now 

Looks like you all had a fabulous and muddy time! Great pics


----------



## Ann (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you Ruth, was hoping someone would take photos (didn't spot you taking them!) as I have 2 dead batteries and think number 1 son has snaffled the charger. Reuben and I had a lovely time and are looking forward to the next meet.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Cara took some shampooing!!! She's all whit again now!!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Looks as if you all had fun.


----------



## Laura&Buddy (Jul 24, 2011)

Good photos! Here's the link to mine  

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=4344


----------



## Laura&Buddy (Jul 24, 2011)

Good photos! Here's the link to mine  

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=4344


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Some more 

Here is Vincent and Milo comparing comparing coats " I'm curley" "Well I'm Wavey!" "But choccies are the best!"









Rueben and Charlie making friends









Mid run collision! 









There is definitely buried tresure right here!


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

I missed the post about this - it would have been great to go to it. Looks like the dogs all had a great time


----------



## tracy weston (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey up Ruth. These are really great pics, sorry i still cant figure out how to put pics up here. Looking at Vincent he as curly fur whereas Ozzy as got wavy hair, until wet! Also i think he as the same harness that Ozzy is borrowing at the min, how very strange lol! Ozzy is looking very 'spanielly' in his face and the tifts on his nose are not prominant. 
Any tips on how i can get pics of him up ere?


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

tracy weston said:


> Hey up Ruth. These are really great pics, sorry i still cant figure out how to put pics up here. Looking at Vincent he as curly fur whereas Ozzy as got wavy hair, until wet! Also i think he as the same harness that Ozzy is borrowing at the min, how very strange lol! Ozzy is looking very 'spanielly' in his face and the tifts on his nose are not prominant.
> Any tips on how i can get pics of him up ere?


Hi Tracy  I saw one of Vincent and Ozzys brothers Jasper recently, he looks exactly like a poodle! Big mop of hair on top of his head...funny to see how different the brothers are doing 

What a lot of people do is use photobucket (www.photobucket.com) by uploading the photos, copy the link, and then when you make a post you use the tag [IMG ] WEBLINK HERE [/IMG ] but without the spaces, or you can use the handy button at the top of the reply box that looks like some mountains and past the link there.
I actually use Facebook links, I upload the photos, then you right click on the photo you want, click view image and then I use the weblink and put it into the IMG tags 

I would love to see some photos of Ozzy


----------



## tracy weston (Sep 20, 2011)

I will make it my mission to try to post some. He isnt very obliging with pics tho which is another issue, he thinks the camera is to play with, blumming manic poo's! It may take all day but i will get some on lol


----------



## tracy weston (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## tracy weston (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeh ive done it! These are going to be some old pics from few weeks, but newer ones will be on here by the end of the day! This is Ozzy by the way, his first pics on the website (silly mummy didnt know how to do it!)


----------



## tracy weston (Sep 20, 2011)

And here are some more pics (hopefully).


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

awww thanks for sharing these photos Tracy  Ozzy is ADORABLE!  

I'm looking forward to seeing more photos of him now! You should make a whole new thread to show him off, lots of people here love the choccie pups!


----------



## tracy weston (Sep 20, 2011)

I will now i know how to do it!
Thank u


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

mum2bobs said:


> I missed the post about this - it would have been great to go to it. Looks like the dogs all had a great time


Next one is on Sunday 4th Dec at 11am at Sale Water Park xx


----------

